# Bicycle Town Hall Meeting in San Jose



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

The Commonwealth Club the nation’s premier public affairs forum
Co-sponsored by the Mineta Transportation Institute

FREE!!!! TOWN HALL MEETING: BICYCLE SAFETY CRISIS REGIONAL FORUM

SPEAKERS: 
*Will Kempton*, Director of Caltrans

Follow-up discussion panel starting at 2 p.m. with: 
*Bijan Sartipi*, District Four Director, California Department of Transportation; 
*Ian McAvoy*, Chief of Development, CalTrain; 
*John Brazil*, Bicycle/Pedestrian Program Coordinator, City of San Jose Department of Transportation; 
*Therese McMillan*, Deputy Executive Director for Policy, San Francisco Bay Area Metropolitan Transportation Commission; 
*Corinne Winter*, Executive Director, Santa Clara Valley Bicycle Coalition;
*Chris Augenstein*, Principle Transportation Planner, Santa Clara Valley Transportation Authority; 
*Linda Jackson*, Former Olympic Cyclist and Founder of Team TIBCO: Women’s Pro Cycling

*DATE*: Saturday, June 28, 2008 

*TIME*: 12:30 p.m. check-in | 1:00 to 3:30 PM, program 

*PLACE*: San Jose City Council Chambers
200 East Santa Clara Street, Downtown San Jose
*
PRICE*:	Free and open to the public 

Over the past 10 years, nearly 200 Bay Area bicyclists have been killed and more than 25,000 injured, according to the California Highway Patrol. During that same time, Santa Clara County had the highest number of bicycle related fatalities and injuries per capita compared to the nine other Bay Area counties! These numbers are rising at an alarming rate, both locally and nationally. With more fitness and bike enthusiasts on the road, and as the price of fuel and concern for global warming rise, the problem will continue to escalate. Moreover, the dwindling value of gas tax can only compound the situation, as funding for road maintenance will be reduced, creating even more hazards for bicyclists. 
What can be done to make the roads safe for everyone? Transportation experts will explore ways to reduce the number of bicycle injuries and fatalities on our roadways.

Rod Diridon, Exec. Dir. of the Mineta Transportation Institute, a co-sponsor of the program says, “Our hope is that some effective, implementable solutions might be identified during this gathering of some of the most powerful and best informed policy makers, each of whom is an avid bicyclist.”

Bicycling advocates say that one solution is to raise motorists’ awareness that bicyclists have the right to use the roadways and to firmly enforce existing laws against drivers involved in collisions with bicyclists. Some states have passed laws requiring drivers to give bicyclists a minimum three-foot berth as they pass. However, an attempt last year by Assemblyman Pedro Nava to pass a similar law in California was unsuccessful. What exactly are the alternatives? 

Co-sponsored by CalTrans, Cal Train, the City of San Jose, Guadalupe River Park and Gardens, Mineta Transportation Institute, SF MTC, the Silicon Valley Bicycle Coalition, Silicon Valley Leadership Group, The Santa Clara Valley Transportation Authority.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

If anyone has any input on how to make Bay Area roads safer, please share them. I can then relay the concerns onto the panel.

Also, Linda Jackson will also be involved in a live discussion, same topic, Sunday morning at 8:35am on KRON 4.


----------



## SesameCrunch (Nov 20, 2005)

That's great! I hope it gets broadcast by KQED radio also... That's where I usually hear the Commonwealth Club discussions.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

thien said:


> If anyone has any input on how to make Bay Area roads safer, please share them. I can then relay the concerns onto the panel.
> 
> Also, Linda Jackson will also be involved in a live discussion, same topic, Sunday morning at 8:35am on KRON 4.


Input:

MORE BIKE LANES

Also, what the hell happened to the money set aside for the street sweepers to come along and sweep away the broken glass that builds up in the bike lanes??? I find myself having to swerve out into traffic when I come up to a pile of broken glass.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Input: Misdemeanor Manslaughter charges were filed against the Santa Clara deputy in the death of two cyclists. With a max sentence of two years. Sure seems like the message is that killing a cyclist or two on the road isn't that big a deal. 

For a quick comparison, Google "California two year sentence". The top results? Embezzlement. Client Kickback Fraud. Fraudulent Visa Applications. Intellectual Property Theft. 

Two dead cyclists = a fraud charge? I'd say this misdemeanor manslaughter charge is the real fraud.

Glad you posted about this meeting - hope it goes well.

Coop


----------

